# Fiesta 1.4 tdci egr blanking issues



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Had some problems a while back on my fiesta with it hesitating and spluttering under load but only when the engine was warmed up. Somebody suggested to me to blank the egr valve, so I bought a blanking plate off eBay and did just that. It completely cured the problems and the car ran brilliantly ever since.

Recently though the hesitating and spluttering has came back, after about six months. Is there any where else along the line that the exhaust gas can get back into the engine? I'm going to pull the blanking plate tomorrow evening to check is still ok but was just wandering if anyone else has this problem or has any suggestions?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

My 1.6 was exactly the same played up fitted plate was ok for months then same again replaced egr removed plate and was perfect ever since


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Give the egr a really good clean out, also put some forte diesel treatment through it and give it a good high rev drive to clear it through. It should be much better


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, removed egr this evening. Was hoping the blanking plate would be melted through or something but it was still in good condition.

Tbh the valve doesn't look to be very coked up, it's walls are covered in suit but not thick chunks.

Where did you get a replacement valve Stevie? There's salvaged ones on eBay in working condition but not sure whether it's worth while buying second hand.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Strange happenings.... 

Decided to build the car back up again tonight as I needed it moved from the yard. Decided to take it for a run to see if it was any different, took it out and let the engine get fully warmed and it all seemed grand! No spluttering at all. I don't often use this car so I'll take it to work tomorrow to see how it behaves.

The only thing I can think of is maybe there is a dodgy wire or connection somewhere along the egr or fuel filter and with me working at it it has righted itself again.

Any thoughts on this guys?


----------

